# Patch from Omnisphere 1



## iaink (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi,

I have recently upgraded to Omni 2, and I am looking for a patch from Omnisphere (1) called "Whistling in the Dark" or "Whistlers in the Dark". There is a patch by the same name in Omnishpere 2 but it is not the same.

Is there any way to get at the old patches?

Many thanks,


----------

